# Trinidad Pelau



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

2 cups rice
2 lbs chicken or beef seasoned
2 tblsp veg oil
1 tblsp soy sauce
salt and pepper to taste
4 1/2 cups of water
1 tblsp of sugar
1/4 cup minced onions
1 clove of garlic chopped fine
1/4 cup chopped celery
1/4 cup chopped tomatoes
1 hot pepper chopped

Heat oil. Add sugar and heat until black. Add seasoned meat. Stir and cook for 10 mins in covered sauce pan over low heat. Add onions, celery, garlic, tomatoes and rice. Stir. Add water, soy sauce and hot pepper (WHOLE). Bring to a boil. Cover sauce pan and leave to cook about 40 mins.


----------

